# Jessie Penn-Lewis: War on the saints



## Mayflower (Dec 20, 2007)

Is anyone familair with the book : Jessie Penn-Lewis: War on the saints

War On The Saints - Contents

I know that Jessie Penn-Lewis was from the Keswick movement, but i was still wondering if it is a good boook to read ?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 20, 2007)

The use of the term "possession" to describe demonic activity in the life of believers was objected to and denounced as heretical by some. Some versions of the book edit this part out. She was a patron of Evan Roberts, a leading figure in the Welsh Revival of 1904-1905. Apparently Roberts had a hand in writing the book too but later disavowed it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 30, 2008)

She was a Calvinistic Methodist (_a la_ Lloyd Jones), and her use of the word "possession" would better be "infiltration" or "demonization" than the total control and ownership we associate with the word.

For the nuances involved see my two posts in the http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/can-born-again-believer-demon-possessed-27696/ thread.

As you can see (if you checked the latter post) Calvin says almost the same thing.

One of the problems with that Welch revival (and Robert's part in it in particular) was the lack of expository preaching, and teaching; there is much agreement that it was a godly revival, but saints ungrounded in the Word are sitting ducks. It was this sort of vulnerability to deception of various sorts that Penn-Lewis discerned.

One could almost call it a near-definitive textbook on spiritual deception and counterfeits. Only the _unabridged_ edition is worthwhile. For that, see here:

War On The Saints - Contents

All in all (with a few minor caveats), I think it a great book.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the book but have never read it. It was given to me as a gift. I think now I will read it, after I'm finished the puritan challenge of course!


----------

